# 75 lbs of food for $21 shipped



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Another awesome deal!!

Free food, just pay shipping! I think the company is going out of business because I've seen this food sold at big lots a while back. It had decent enough ingredients and even if you dont feed kibble, donate! thats what I'm doing 

So far there doesent seem to be a limit on the # of bags, but it'll probably be gone soon. 

Coupon code: TAILS

Rotations Pet Food - Products

Ingredients:

Chicken, Chicken Meal (Source of Glucosamine), Brown Rice, Oats, Rice, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Citric Acid and Mixed Tocopherols), Herring Meal (Source of DHA), Dried Egg, Natural Flavors, Blueberries, Spinach, Fish Oil (Preserved with Citric Acid and Mixed Tocopherols), Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Panthothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract

Salmon (Source of DHA), Turkey Meal (Source of Glucosamine), Rice, Whole Barely, Peas, Chicken Fat(Preserved with Citric Acid and Mixed Tocopherols), Brewer’s Yeast, Tomato Pomace, Carrot, Salmon Meal, Natural Flavors, Dicalcium Phosphate, Rye, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Panthothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract

New Zealand Lamb, Menhaden Fish Meal (Source of DHA), Turkey Meal (Source of Glucosamine), Potato, Rice, Whole Grain Sorghum, Peas, Chicken Fat(Preserved with Citric Acid and Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Rye, Lamb Meal, Natural Flavors, Apple, Cranberries, Choline Chloride, Flaxseed Meal, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Kelp, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Calcium Panthothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

It's not great but for the price I'll give it a try, like you said if it doesn't work out I'll give it to my sister for her dog. I ordered 90 pounds of it lol.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have an inkling suspicion that it might be canceled due to a large volume of people ordering, but its still worth a shot.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait, where do you see 75# for $21?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I cant get it to work.......wish I could...I have someone who feeds their dogs FAR worse food then this and I would LOVE to give her this food!!:frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Cliffdog-I ordered 5- 15 lbs packs and shipping was $21


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I cant get it to work.......wish I could...I have someone who feeds their dogs FAR worse food then this and I would LOVE to give her this food!!


Have you tried using a different browser?

I use chrome.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Have you tried using a different browser?
> 
> I use chrome.


AH...it worked for the 15, not the size up!:wink:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I tried and it told me discount is closed/expired


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It looks like they caught one, there were over 5,000 orders.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just got 6, 15lbs bags for the $20 in shipping....I hope they will hold true to the sale!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I just got 6, 15lbs bags for the $20 in shipping....I hope they will hold true to the sale!!


I hope so! I'm planning on donating to our local meals on wheels, they could use something other then ol roy and purina for a change,


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I hope so! I'm planning on donating to our local meals on wheels, they could use something other then ol roy and purina for a change,


That is wonderful of you!!:thumb:
I have a good friend who feeds her dogs food from walmartpuke....Im hoping this food will pull thru...as I KNOW it is better then what they are getting right now!!!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

The code is expired :mmph: or I might have tried it. But that's awesome of you to order it and donate it to a shelter!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I found this whole food company weird... they were giving away food left and right. I subbed to them on twitter and they also were giving like 15lbs of free food, with a code. And then I got another e-mail about free Rotations food. Very strange?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it looks like they will be canceling multiple orders because the free food code leaked to a bunch of deal websites, the code was originally only available to Tails magazine subscribers, I found it on another site. 
Sorry guys if you dont get the food, it happens.


----------

